# IMS Dripper (V60 shape; 35um membrane)



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Was thinking of buying something to make an easy brew especially in anticipation of my Kruve (Rafino) arriving in the next few months. Was looking at a clever dripper or bonavita immersion and stumbled across this: http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/ims-espresso--brewing-lab-dripper-833-p.asp

A metal IMS V60 that doesn't require papers. Anybody have any experience of this and/or recommendations regarding the easiest/quickest thing to brew with? I was leaning towards immersion for the quick and easy requirements but if you get a superior cup from a V60 I would go for this.


----------

